# sciacquetta



## underhouse

salve a tutti,
qualcuno sa come tradurre "sciacquetta" in inglese?


----------



## _forumuser_

underhouse said:


> salve a tutti,
> qualcuno sa come tradurre "sciacquetta" in inglese?


 
Cosa intendi esattamente per sciacquetta? 

Una qualunque: just any Jane Doe (una Jane Doe qualunque)

Forse puoi trovare questo filone interessante:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=296760&highlight=sciacquetta

AGGIUNTA: Mi e' appena venuto in mente:

She is* a bimbo*. 
Una magari bellina ma senza troppo cervello.


----------



## underhouse

per sciacquetta si intende una ragazza insulsa, senza qualita', magari non necessariamente stupida ma sicuramente non intelligente e che per queste sue caratteristiche cade nel conformismo piu' totale.
forse nel link c'e' la risposta!
grazie.


----------



## _forumuser_

underhouse said:


> per sciacquetta si intende una ragazza insulsa, senza qualita', magari non necessariamente stupida ma sicuramente non intelligente e che per queste sue caratteristiche cade nel conformismo piu' totale.
> forse nel link c'e' la risposta!
> grazie.


 
La risposta e' anche nel mio post sopra.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A thick mug.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

A ditz- She laughs a lot, but she's a little slow. She can be bothersome/annoying too because of her lack of knowledge or understanding about obvious things.


----------



## fox71

Scusate se m'inserisco, ma in italiano non si usa piu frequentemente il termine "oca"?
Io sciacquetta non l'ho mai sentito... (scusate l'ignoranza... )


----------



## _forumuser_

Here is DeMauro:

http://www.demauroparavia.it/103493

The emphasis seems to be on the person being ordinary, insignificant, and very "easy" (sorry no better word comes to mind) rather than slow.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Careful, "easy", "ordinary", and "slow" are very different.

An "*easy*" girl is a girl that is easy to have sex with, she has sex with lots of guys. Also "slutty" or "skanky".

A "*slow*" person is a person who doesn't understand things very easily. He/she learns slowly. Also "lame".

EDIT: As for "*ordinary*", I guess I would just say she is "dull" or "nothing special" or "she is just a plain-Jane".


----------



## _forumuser_

SweetSoulSister said:


> Careful, "easy" and "slow" are very different.
> 
> An "easy" girl is a girl that is easy to have sex with, she has sex with lots of guys. Also "slutty" or "skanky".
> 
> "Slow" is a person who doesn't understand things very easily. He/she learns slowly. Also "lame".


 
Right. So there is no single word for 'ordinary plus easy'? How would you say it?  
Just saw your edit. I like plain Jane. As for her being easy, I guess one has to go out with her and see.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

AHHAHAHA...I think I know someone like that!!!  I guess we should have a word for that combination of quality characteristics!  Maybe we do, but I can't think of it. I guess I would say, "She's slutty and boring, but I guess that's why the guys like her...she doesn't say too much."


----------



## underhouse

Penso che il "modo frivolo e leggero" (DeMauro) non abbia un'accezione sessuale bensi' sia piu' una caratteristica esteriore, comportamentale anche se poi spesso le due cose vanno di pari passo.
Devo dire che anche a me piace "plain Jane"!


----------



## stella_maris_74

... Skanky... vapid... lame...
...hum...
what about "a Paris Hilton"?

ciao,

dani


----------



## gabrigabri

Secondo me "oca" e "sciacquetta" sono differenti.
Paris è molto oca!


----------



## underhouse

concordo. anche per me oca e sciacquetta sono due cose diverse.


----------



## skanner62

Ciao

secondo me... sciacquetta è un'oca che pure se la sciacqua via, e ha un'implicazione sessuale, direi tra "frivola-oca" e "puttanella" (bad!!!)

... questo in italiano, in inglese non so...

Skanner


----------



## stella_maris_74

gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me "oca" e "sciacquetta" sono differenti.
> Paris è molto oca!



Secondo me "oca" è molto più "soft" di "sciacquetta". Il secondo termine è molto più dispregiativo.
Ad esempio, per restare su esempi famosi, di Marilyn Monroe si può dire che fosse oca (o meglio, che _facesse l'oca_), ma non che fosse una sciacquetta.
Sciacquetta è una ragazza volgare e insignificante, oltre che oca.
L'oca può avere un suo fascino (infatti i personaggi di Marilyn sono entrati nel mito), la sciacquetta invece no.

My 0.02!

ciao,

dani


----------



## MarinaB

Ciao.. qualcuno puo' spiegarmi cosa vuol dire "sciaquetta"?... 
Grazie mille....


----------



## oetzi

It's "scia*c*quetta", and it means  flighty girl.

P.S. : welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poianone

Hi marina, sciacquetta means scullery-maid or, in a different, pejorative way, an insignifican, mediocre woman who plays the coquette


----------



## Paulfromitaly

oetzi said:


> It's "scia*c*quetta", and it means  flighty girl.
> 
> P.S. : welcome to the forum!



Yes, a shallow and petty girl who's not worth a chat or attention.


----------



## FranParis

Una *sciacquetta* da due soldi?


----------



## furs

Si'. In Liguria si dice "sciacquina", ma e' la stessa cosa. "Da due soldi" e' OK, ma e' piu' comune "da quattro soldi" (e' per via dell'inflazione hehehehe..).


----------



## Poianone

skanner62 said:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me... sciacquetta è un'oca che pure se la sciacqua via, e ha un'implicazione sessuale, direi tra "frivola-oca" e "puttanella" (bad!!!)
> 
> ... questo in italiano, in inglese non so...
> 
> Skanner


Uhm, direi proprio di no. Sciaquetta non ha nessuna implicazione sessuale. In effetti, il significato originario di sciacquetta è *"sguattera, lavapiatti" . *Ergo, dovrebbe venir usato per indicare una donna senza qualità, sciatta. Poi, il significato si è esteso per indicare ragazze insignificanti che fanno le civette...


----------



## MarinaB

Grazie a tutti per queste spiegazioni... allora la mia amica insiste che vi presento anche la sua definizione che e' un po' "diversa" dalla vostra versione tradizionale-ortodossa... 

"la mia personale versione è che tutto ciò che sta scritto sotto è un po' vero, ma la sciacquetta ha un cuore che batte, ed è un po' maniaca sessuale, e poi è pure tenera, un po' credulona, e capace di belle emozioni trallallero trallallà, mandalo al tuo forum.................."


----------



## rocamadour

MarinaB said:


> Grazie a tutti per queste spiegazioni... allora la mia amica insiste affinché vi presenti anche la sua definizione che e' un po' "diversa" dalla vostra versione tradizionale-ortodossa...
> 
> "la mia personale versione è che tutto ciò che sta scritto sotto è un po' vero, ma la sciacquetta ha un cuore che batte, ed è un po' maniaca sessuale, e poi è pure tenera, un po' credulona, e capace di belle emozioni trallallero trallallà, mandalo al tuo forum.................."


 
Simpatica la tua amica...  (soprattutto per il "trallallero trallallà ). Comunque dai un'occhiata anche all'altro thread che ti dicevo e tieni presente che - come sempre - molto dipende dal contesto e dal tono in cui il termine viene usato.


----------



## FranParis

MarinaB said:


> ma la sciacquetta ha un cuore che batte, ed è un po' maniaca sessuale, e poi è pure tenera, un po' credulona, e capace di belle emozioni trallallero trallallà................"


 
Non e' molto diversa di tutte le mogli...


----------



## rocamadour

FranParis said:


> Non e' molto diversa da tutte le mogli...


 
Ciao FranParis.  
Ma intendi davvero da tutte le mogli?  O forse volevi dire da tutte le donne?


----------



## gabrigabri

Una che si crede chissà chi ma in realtà non vale niente.


----------



## FranParis

rocamadour said:


> Ciao FranParis.
> Ma intendi davvero da tutte le mogli? O forse volevi dire da tutte le donne?


 
Obviously, my intent failed to be understood.  

It was supposed to be a compliment, having a beating heart and being capable of emotions like any other woman (or lady).

Sorry to express myself in English but in Italian it was above my actual knowledge or it would take time.


----------



## gabrigabri

FranParis said:


> Obviously, my intent failed to be understood.
> 
> It was supposed to be a compliment, having a beating heart and being capable of emotions like any other woman (or lady).
> 
> Sorry to express myself in English but in Italian it was above my actual knowledge or it would take time.




Yes, but she sais that the "sciacquetta" is a "maniaca sessuale"! And that's not such a big compliment!


----------



## GavinW

I like the adjective "dizzy" for sciacquetta. It has most (if not all) of the "right" ingredients, I feel.


----------



## rocamadour

FranParis said:


> Obviously, my intent failed to be understood.
> 
> It was supposed to be a compliment, having a beating heart and being capable of emotions like any other woman (or lady).
> 
> Sorry to express myself in English but in Italian it was above my actual knowledge or it would take time.


 
Don't get disheartened, FranParis!  I was puzzled not about the fact that you could consider a "sciacquetta" not so different from every other woman, but about the fact that you used the word "mogli" (= wives) instead of - I suppose - "donne" (= women).
Ciao!


----------



## audia

Could you list the main characteristics expressed by the current usage of the word or cite film characters who could be described as such?From what I heard bimbo fits the best.
C.(AE)


----------



## TalcoTalquez

What about translating "sciacquetta" as "*a girl silly as fresh water*"?

This would better preserve the etymology of "being as cheap as the dirty water one flushes away after it's been used".

(However I'd like a native to confirm the existance of the idiom "silly as fresh water", for I cannot quite remember where I heard it nor in what context. )


----------

